# Any Intermediate Instructors able to answer a couple questions for me



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ill try:shade:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: ill try it everyone else is scared..lol


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> :shade: ill try it everyone else is scared..lol


i dont blame them..lol, pm sent to ya!


----------

